# tank over hang



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I just realized that my 5g bowfront is severly warped in the back, not sure if it's okay to use anymore so im thinking of getting a 5.5g glass tank instead. The problem is the only spot I can put it is beside my other 5.5g tank but im an inch short on table space so each tank will sit half an inch off the table

Should it be okay to hang over the edge a little since it's only a 5g ??? I know with larger tanks you risk cracking the glass but since it's only 5g maybe it will be okay?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you know someone who does wood work or works in the trades, ask for a piece of thick plywood cut to the size of your tank bottom, or even a bit more if you wish to paint it. That way atleast it wont have all the pressure on the glass. It isn't ideal, but it'll likely work fine that way


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I could see if rona or home depot could cut me a piece of wood.... you think it's necessary to have the wood with such a small tank and only half an inch over hang off one side of each tank?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i tried that with a 10 g a long time ago. the unsupported little bit causes a stress point on the glass. you know like when you want to break a popsicle in two you put it over the edge of the counter and it breaks easy but not just trying to do it by hand.....it broke away. only 2 fish survived the landslide of 1996.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> i tried that with a 10 g a long time ago. the unsupported little bit causes a stress point on the glass. you know like when you want to break a popsicle in two you put it over the edge of the counter and it breaks easy but not just trying to do it by hand.....it broke away. only 2 fish survived the landslide of 1996.


lol brutal..
the plywood is a good idea, and im sure home depot or rona would cut it for you there.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I had the store bought metal stand for my 33g and the tank had a 2" overhang on each end. It was like that for 10+ years, moved a bunch of times and never did the glass even leak.

Does your 5g have the black trim on the top and bottom? IMO, a 5g with a 1/2" overhang would not be a problem. Go for it and don't let it stress you out. The pressures on the glass will be so minimal it won't make a difference.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in somewhat the same boat, I have some tanks I want to put side by side, about 70" wide combined, I only have 68.5" or so of support / stand. I was planning to put a 6' (72") long wood liner / support piece under everything so that they all all have the same common support. the stand is against a wall so i will end up have about 2.5" of tank hanging over one edge, with 1" of extra wood on either side for storage of small stuff like a net. I'm thinking it will work out, certainly hope so anyway b/c if not... 

Maybe i should do some kind of engineering calculations just to make sure I'm using a thick enough piece of wood for the support? i'll have to think about this some more i guess


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Kaisa:

I think you are fine. It is more a matter of appearance more than anything.

If you are not picky. Let me know the size and colour (white, black, grey) you need and I will see want I can cut for you FF. You just have to pick up near Coquitlam Centre.

Gordon


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Kaisa, I think it would ultimately depend on the design of the tank (depends on how the load is transfered down, and the condition of the silicone). Intuitively i think it'll be fine, but if you are going to leave it hanging for months or years, then I think it'll be an issue (as the sides starts sagging because silicone is soft, things will get out of alignment. Then if you set it down on a 'normal' surface, the silicone and glass might not be able to take the load and crack).

I would say do the plywood idea. Take up Gordon's offer. Its probably not urgent though.. and 5g is not that heavy so you can move it at a later date when you get the plywood.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the help but I solved the problem  i bought two 2.5g instead of the one 5.5g... fits perfectly on the shelf and now the betttas dont have to share a tank anymore and risk getting past it and fighting


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That's even better


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

except that I forgot that now I need an extra heater plugged in in the winter  oh well


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jun 2, 2010)

and 2 more bettas to put into the 5G when ya set it back up again...


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

ahahhaha I wish but not any time soon  with 5 tanks, a gecko, 2 dogs, a cat, plus full time school and part time work... I think i'm going to be struggling to care for everyone. 

Maybe once I get a routine set up


----------

